# Pinging Gateway, TTL Changes

## wswartzendruber

My TTL changes as I ping my gateway over IPv6.  It starts out at 64 and then goes higher after a few seconds.

On Windows 7, these initial replies aren't displayed at all.

----------

## truc

How do you see that? tcpdump? care to explain a bit more?

----------

